# What Is The Difference Between Doctor Of Medical Lab Science And BS Hons In Medical Lab Science?



## abroo basharat (Jul 27, 2015)

_i am totall__y confuse about it.i want to confirm that if i do not get admission in doctor of medical lab science and get admission in BS hons in medical lab science so what is difference between them.i mean to say that what sort of job should i get after BS or after DMLS .Can i never become equal to doctor if i do BS and then MS in this field.and also tell me about scope of this field and imaging technology.Can i do specialization after BS?_


----------

